# Nibs question



## avbill (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a Churchill fountain  and  bought  the heritage nib.

I just bought a jr. gentlemen fountain pen ans it has a daycom nib to it.  Are these nib any good?


----------



## marcruby (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think that any nib is perfectly 'tuned' out of the box.  They all take a bit of work to get right.  The Dayacom's will take more work than the Heritage's though.  If you look in the library you'll find fome good presentations by DCBluesman on nib tuning.

Marc


----------



## fernhills (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, i have been trying-foolin around with nibs for weeks, one from PSI and one Americanna nib from CSUSA. The Americanna was a $17.00 FP Kit.  I am getting frustrated and wonder if i should just give up on FP`s


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 28, 2008)

fernhills said:


> Hi, i have been trying-foolin around with nibs for weeks, one from PSI and one Americanna nib from CSUSA. The Americanna was a $17.00 FP Kit.  I am getting frustrated and wonder if i should just give up on FP`s



Don't give up! There is a bit of a learning curve, but well worth the effort. 

There is a wealth of info on tuning nibs over here: 
file:///Users/danforman/Desktop/fpn%20repair%20index/www.fountainpennetwork.com:.webloc

If you are going to do fountain pens, you really should learn the basics of tuning. It's not that hard if you have a little patience, and don't get too excited if you screw up a nib or two learning. Lou's nibs are the best of the steel kit sized nibs that I've found, most need little or no tuning. Get yourself a half dozen, then use the ones that came in the kit to practice on.

You will also want to get at least a 15 power loupe so that you can see the results of your tweaking. I use a 22.5 power Peak, really makes it easy to see if one tine is lower than the other, which the main source of scratchiness. 

Dan


----------



## fernhills (Oct 28, 2008)

Dan,  thanks for your encouragement,  I never give up on anything till i know what i`m talking about.  Thanks for the link.


----------

